
CMU: Covid Voice Detector - mmastrac
https://cvd.lti.cmu.edu/cvd/
======
lern_too_spel
I am highly sceptical that this can beat a baseline model built on common
symptoms (coughing, fever, etc.) of COVID-19.

------
paco3346
Curious to see how this plays out long term. I just submitted my voice for
their data.

Also, anyone have a guess where to contact the authors to let them know their
link to telling.ai is relative and not absolute? Goes to a 404 right now.

